# difference between dogfish and sandshark?



## putinanny (Oct 22, 2014)

Growing up, I always called them sandsharks but not sure if they are the same thing or different. I know there is a dogfish and a spiny dogfish. I've heard sandsharks have teeth whereas dogfish do not.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Doggies no teeth


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sand shark is just what people call small sharks they don't know the name of. Dogfish do not have teeth, and is one of the easier ways to ID them.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Smooth dogfish have no teeth.
Spiny dogfish have teeth and have spines.
Both are colder water species.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

The last "sandshark" I saw caught weighed about 350-400 pounds. That was "chicken man's" shark two weeks ago. I caught a "lemon" the same evening.
P.S. they do have teeth. Big knarly ones!


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think sandshark is a real species, I think sometimes it's the name people give sand tiger sharks. But mostly it's just a catch-all for the small sharks bottom fisherman catch.


----------

